# Do you take to Dog Groomer or do yourself?



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Do you groom your dogs yourself or take to the dog groomer?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Somewhere in between - we take our dog to a grooming facility that has the "do it yourself" option. They have a great raised tub, they provide towels and brush and blower to dry. It is a flat rate for 20 minutes. Molly hates a bath so we are out of there very quickly, never stay for the 20 minutes.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I voted "other". I'm a groomer, so... :grin2:


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

dogfaeries said:


> I voted "other". I'm a groomer, so... :grin2:


:nerd: Me too that is why i am so interested! I only knew of one other dog groomer on here, good to know we got a group going!


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd take her to the groomers to have just her nails done if I could. But, it's too timely and expensive so I just suck it up and do it myself.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I groom my Lab myself. My GSD occasionally go to the groomer for a blow out. My new terrier goes to the groomer every 8 weeks. Cause terrier.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I did my Shih Tzu all but three times in her life. Bathing is easy, nails were meh, but a good pair of clippers were a must and made all the clipping easy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My poodle goes to a groomer every 7 weeks, I can't clip her as nicely as her groomer does so it's worth the money.

Delgado I found a great DIY place, they provide the facility, shampoo, towels, brushes, blower, etc for a flat rate of $10 for 30 minutes. The best part - you leave them the mess, I felt awful but she shooed me out and said it was all part of the deal!


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

I wait for a hot, super hot summer day. I put on a swim suit, haul up a bucket or too of warm water, and lather up the dog. Rinse, release dog to the roll in the grass, towel off, and done. 
Sounds easy, not. Never had a dog that liked it.
All my dogs have loved brushing though, until old age makes things miserable, and then I leave things be.
Used a rake for my e german shedders, piles and piles of fur to found in them. Birds love it. I put it out in wire cages and it gets upcycled into bird nests and keeps nestlings warm.
Sonic (streetdog bc-mix) has a double coat too, but thus far has not delivered on the fluff. And he smells nice, so a bath is not in his near future.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

I do all bathing and grooming for my guys. I enjoy brushing and washing them. Not all at once! They are good for baths so I usually take them to a shop or wash them in driveway with a hose on warm days


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I do the grooming myself. I like all aspects of it.


----------



## DeadEye (Nov 9, 2016)

I struggle to come to terms with not doing it myself, it isn't worth spending the money to go to the groomer


----------



## HeavyMetal (Nov 27, 2016)

I always groom my dogs myself


----------



## HeavyMetal (Nov 27, 2016)

I always Groom my own dogs, my parents had a Bichon and that dog always had to be groomed by a groomer. $50 a pop every few months is not something I would to do when I can easily do it myself.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I have always bathed and brushed my dogs myself. I even taught myself how to groom my hairy hairless Chinese Crested Dogs. It is cheaper, plus I have heard too many horror stories! After my second foot surgery, I did take my one crested to a groomer, along with a bunch of pictures as to how to clip him. They did a terrible job, but it helped me at the time be a use I was non-weight-bearing.


----------



## dawnl (Nov 3, 2016)

I always groom Sasha myself. I think it is good for the relationship between her and myself. She trusts me and we both love it. She is a plush coat GSD and I had her washed by a groomer once and she didnt do as good a job.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I am a groomer so I groom my dogs myself.  Finn is long coated so he gets brushed a few times a week to prevent mats. I bath and HV dry him about every other month or so. Takes me about 45 minutes to do a full bath, dry, and brush out.


----------

